# ser/estar rico (chocolate)



## Parul pahuja

Tengo  Algunas dudas en estas frases-
1. Este chocolate __esta_ muy rico,se nota que es belga .
2.No te comas esas fresas _estan_malas .
3.Este queso no _es_malo pero _este_malo .

Porqué se usa “esta “ en la primera frase cuando es una characteristica .
En la segunda frase es una descripción entonces porqué “están “ y no “son”
En la tercera se usa “es” y “este” porqué?


----------



## Circunflejo

Se usa estar cuando la característica es descrita desde el punto de vista del momento concreto en el que se describe. Es decir, se está indicando que en un momento concreto ese producto tiene esa característica. Por el contrario, se usa ser cuando se describe una característica habitual del producto.
En tu última frase, lo lógico es que dijera está en vez de este. El uso de este es posible, pero yo no omitiría el verbo:..., pero este (sí que) es malo.


----------



## User With No Name

Circunflejo said:


> En tu última frase, lo lógico es que dijera está en vez de este. El uso de este es posible, pero yo no omitiría el verbo:..., pero este (sí que) es malo.


Yo creo que @Parul pahuja necesita regresar y explicarnos esa frase. Me pregunto si no quiso poner "está" en vez de "este" (la cual no dejaría de ser una frase muy rara, por lo menos para mí, pero sé por experiencia que los maestros de español suelen inventar unas frases extrañísimas al momento de enseñar ser versus estar...)


----------



## sinho4

Curiosamente, se puede decir que algo es delicioso, o que algo es sabroso, pero no que algo es rico. (Bueno, habrá quien lo diga, pero no es algo que me suene a mí muy bien). Como estas palabras son prácticamente sinónimas, resulta difícil de entender que no se comporten igual con los verbos que los acompañan; de hecho, si a mí me lo preguntases, no te podría dar una razón satisfactoria, y te diría que _rico _va con _gustar _simplemente porque sí.


----------



## User With No Name

sinho4 said:


> no que algo es rico


¿Será tal vez porque "ser rico" normalmente significa algo totalmente distinto?


----------



## jorgema

sinho4 said:


> Curiosamente, se puede decir que algo es delicioso, o que algo es sabroso, pero no que algo es rico. (Bueno, habrá quien lo diga, pero no es algo que me suene a mí muy bien).



Pues es algo de lo más común y extendido. Y especialmente con exclamativos:_ ¡Qué ricos son los churros que hace mi abuela!_

En el caso del primer ejemplo, bien podría haber dicho "ese chocolate es muy rico".


----------



## User With No Name

jorgema said:


> Pues es algo de lo más común y extendido.


Será regional, porque otros foreros me han corregido ese "ser rico" con el sentido de "delicioso".


----------



## sinho4

Te tengo que dar la razón, jorgema: "El chocolate es muy rico" tampoco suena del todo mal, e incluso suena mejor con un sustantivo en plural, aunque de nuevo no es algo que yo diría. De todos modos, sigue siendo cierto que decir que "algo es rico", así, sin añadir nada, suena mucho peor, casi infantil diría. A ver si va a ser —esto es una simple ocurrencia mía—, a ver si va a ser que esto se debe a la dificultad para pronunciar la secuencia [sr], y que para evitarla lo que hagamos sea cambiar el verbo copulativo. Dirás que también podemos decir que "alguien es rico", pero es que ahí no hay esa opción de cambiar el verbo. No sé, no sé... Quizá podría dar para otra discusión. 

Y por si no queda claro que el verbo estar se emplea para hablar de características generales de un alimento:
"¿Qué opinas de los plátanos? ¿Crees que están ricos?"

Sea como sea, @Parul pahuja, tu lógica es correcta, pero, por la razón que sea, no se puede aplicar en esta situación. Que te sirva esto para aprender que las normas de un idioma no son fórmulas rígidas ni están libres de excepciones.


----------



## jorgema

sinho4 said:


> Y por si no queda claro que el verbo estar se emplea para hablar de características generales de un alimento:
> "¿Qué opinas de los plátanos? ¿Crees que están ricos?"



Sin ánimo de seguir confundiendo a Parul pahuja, en el caso de hablar de características generales de un alimento, para mí sería perfecto usar ser en vez de estar. Es más, en tu ejemplo, si estuviéramos hablando de unos plátanos en particular, los que me estoy comiendo en este preciso momento, por ejemplo, me parecería bien decir que _esos plátanos están ricos_. Pero si hablara de la fruta en general, no veo por que no decir que _"los plátanos *son *ricos"_.


----------



## Parul pahuja

Circunflejo said:


> Se usa estar cuando la característica es descrita desde el punto de vista del momento concreto en el que se describe. Es decir, se está indicando que en un momento concreto ese producto tiene esa característica. Por el contrario, se usa ser cuando se describe una característica habitual del producto.
> En tu última frase, lo lógico es que dijera está en vez de este. El uso de este es posible, pero yo no omitiría el verbo:..., pero este (sí que) es malo.


Hola ,
 No entiendo porqué usamos “esta” en la tercera frase !


----------



## Parul pahuja

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas 🙂


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Parul pahuja said:


> 3.Este queso no _es_malo pero _este_malo .





Parul pahuja said:


> Hola ,
> No entiendo *por qué* usamos “esta” en la tercera frase


No es "esta", es "est*á*". Y habías puesto "este" en la original. Y lo que parece querer decir esa frase es que aunque ese tipo de queso no es malo (en general), el que tiene delante está malo, ese en concreto.

Saludos


----------



## User With No Name

> Este queso no es malo pero está malo.





Miguel On Ojj said:


> Y lo que parece querer decir esa frase es que aunque ese tipo de queso no es malo (en general), el que tiene delante está malo, ese en concreto.


Entiendo la lógica, pero ¿un nativo pronunciaría esa frase? A mí no me suena nada natural.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Bueno, seguramente añadiríamos algo más. Imagina que estás tomando unos vinos con un amigo y habéis pedido un queso que sueles comprar en tu casa porque te gusta. Lo pruebas y tiene un sabor distinto, poco agradable; y dices la frase: _Joder, lo compro a menudo y este queso es bueno, pero este está malo._

Saludos


----------



## User With No Name

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Bueno, seguramente añadiríamos algo más. Imagina que estás tomando unos vinos con un amigo y habéis pedido un queso que sueles comprar en tu casa porque te gusta. Lo pruebas y tiene un sabor distinto, poco agradable; y dices la frase: _Joder, lo compro a menudo y este queso es bueno, pero este está malo._
> 
> Saludos


Gracias.

Sí, esa frase suena mejor.


----------



## TioCamuñas

SI te comes el chocolate (o lo que sea) en el preciso momento en el que estás hablando, dices "Está rico, bueno, delicioso" para informar de su estado actual. A modo de ejemplo, como si probarás una alimento para comprobar su estado, si está crudo, maduro, en su punto, si es venenoso, comestible, etc.

Para hablar a priori sobre algo, con ideas preconcebidas, se puede utilizar el modo "ser". "El chocolate es bueno", "los plátanos son buenos", "el queso es bueno", así, en general. Eso no implica que luego pruebes algo que creas que ES bueno de por si y que ESTÉ malo en particular.

Creo que no hay reglas y que tienes que memorizar cada caso. Igual que en multitud de ejemplos en inglés.


----------



## TioCamuñas

User With No Name said:


> Entiendo la lógica, pero ¿un nativo pronunciaría esa frase? A mí no me suena nada natural.



No, no la pronunciaría. Suena paleto, no "poco natural". Como dicho aposta para sonar garrulo.
"Esto está podrido, pasado, caducado, en mal estado".


----------



## Parul pahuja

M


Miguel On Ojj said:


> Bueno, seguramente añadiríamos algo más. Imagina que estás tomando unos vinos con un amigo y habéis pedido un queso que sueles comprar en tu casa porque te gusta. Lo pruebas y tiene un sabor distinto, poco agradable; y dices la frase: _Joder, lo compro a menudo y este queso es bueno, pero este está malo._
> 
> Saludos



Entiendo ahora ..gracias


----------



## Parul pahuja

TioCamuñas said:


> SI te comes el chocolate (o lo que sea) en el preciso momento en el que estás hablando, dices "Está rico, bueno, delicioso" para informar de su estado actual. A modo de ejemplo, como si probarás una alimento para comprobar su estado, si está crudo, maduro, en su punto, si es venenoso, comestible, etc.
> 
> Para hablar a priori sobre algo, con ideas preconcebidas, se puede utilizar el modo "ser". "El chocolate es bueno", "los plátanos son buenos", "el queso es bueno", así, en general. Eso no implica que luego pruebes algo que creas que ES bueno de por si y que ESTÉ malo en particular.
> 
> Creo que no hay reglas y que tienes que memorizar cada caso. Igual que en multitud de ejemplos en inglés.


Gracias🙂


----------



## Calambur

User With No Name said:


> Será regional, porque otros foreros me han corregido ese "ser rico" con el sentido de "delicioso".


Sí, irá por barrios, tal vez. Por el mío, *rico = sabroso/agradable/delicioso*, etc. es de uso habitual.

El DUE también da esa acepción, y sin marca de regionalismo:


> *6* inf. (gralm. con _muy_ o en superlativo) Muy bueno; muy agradable al paladar: ‘Unos pasteles muy ricos’. / Exquisito.



Saludos._


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

User With No Name said:


> *Será regional*, porque otros foreros me han corregido ese "ser rico" con el sentido de "delicioso".



_No way_!, No name.  Hay gente que tiene una visión muy estrecha del idioma, limitada a lo que oye y dice, a veces sin saber que no es castizo.

5. adj. *Gustoso, sabroso, agradable*.
rico, rica | Diccionario de la lengua española

Pero, ¿será eso una entrada reciente, ingresada como tantos barbarismos en estos últimos años? ¡Nanay! Ya estaba en el Diccionario de Autoridades en 1737:

RICO. Vale assimismo gustoso, sabroso, agradable. Latín. _Pretiosus. Egregius. Bellus._
Diccionario de Autoridades(1726-1739)

Ese sentido de "rico" es castizo también para otros usos:

*2.* Cuando el complemento directo es de persona, puede llevar, además, un complemento introducido por _en,_ que expresa la parte concreta acariciada: _«*Qué rico hueles*_ —_dijo Paloma, y lo acarició en el cuello con su nariz»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]). 
acariciar | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


----------



## sinho4

Me da que se refiere al hecho de que rico vaya con el verbo estar y no con ser. "Ser rico", con esa acepción, es algo que, como hemos estado discutiendo, parece que encuentra más aceptación según quien lo diga. A mí, por ejemplo, me suena muy mal decir que "el chocolate es rico".


----------



## User With No Name

sinho4 said:


> Me da que se refiere al hecho de que rico vaya con el verbo estar y no con ser. "Ser rico", con esa acepción, es algo que, como hemos estado discutiendo, parece que encuentra más aceptación según quien lo diga. A mí, por ejemplo, me suena muy mal decir que "el chocolate es rico".



Gracias. Sí, es eso. Déjenme explicar un poco.

Por lo que yo tenía entendido, en general, "rico" y "delicioso" eran más o menos sinónimos en cuanto a comida se refiere. 

Además, creo entender bien la diferencia entre "ser" y "estar" en este contexto. Si, en general, la paella valenciana se distingue, en mi opinión, entre todos los platillos del mundo por ser un gusto al paladar, "es" deliciosa/rica. Si esta paella que estoy disfrutando me parece muy sabrosa (aunque yo no sea necesariamente muy fan de la paella en general), "está" rica/deliciosa.

Hasta ahora no creo que haya confusión. ¿O sí? 

Pero lo que pasó (y creo que fue en un hilo en este foro, aunque no lo puedo encontrar ahora), fue que algunos nativos (españoles, creo), me dijeron, básicamente, que el adjetivo "delicioso" iba mucho mejor con "ser", y "rico", con "estar" (en el contexto de la comida, claro).

No recuerdo los detalles, pero creo que fue una cosa así. Y ya que me sorprendió un poco, fue el motivo de mi comentario aquí. 

Lamento haber causado toda esta confusión...


----------



## Parul pahuja

Circunflejo said:


> Se usa estar cuando la característica es descrita desde el punto de vista del momento concreto en el que se describe. Es decir, se está indicando que en un momento concreto ese producto tiene esa característica. Por el contrario, se usa ser cuando se describe una característica habitual del producto.
> En tu última frase, lo lógico es que dijera está en vez de este. El uso de este es posible, pero yo no omitiría el verbo:..., pero este (sí que) es malo.



Ayúdame con esta frase -Fue siempre un ávido lector -En esta frase porqué se usa “ Fue” y no “era” cuando es una acción habitual en el pasado .


----------



## TioCamuñas

User With No Name said:


> Gracias. Sí, es eso. Déjenme explicar un poco.
> 
> Por lo que yo tenía entendido, en general, "rico" y "delicioso" eran más o menos sinónimos en cuanto a comida se refiere.
> 
> Además, creo entender bien la diferencia entre "ser" y "estar" en este contexto. Si, en general, la paella valenciana se distingue, en mi opinión, entre todos los platillos del mundo por ser un gusto al paladar, "es" deliciosa/rica. Si esta paella que estoy disfrutando me parece muy sabrosa (aunque yo no sea necesariamente muy fan de la paella en general), "está" rica/deliciosa.
> 
> Hasta ahora no creo que haya confusión. ¿O sí?
> 
> Pero lo que pasó (y creo que fue en un hilo en este foro, aunque no lo puedo encontrar ahora), fue que algunos nativos (españoles, creo), me dijeron, básicamente, que el adjetivo "delicioso" iba mucho mejor con "ser", y "rico", con "estar" (en el contexto de la comida, claro).
> 
> No recuerdo los detalles, pero creo que fue una cosa así. Y ya que me sorprendió un poco, fue el motivo de mi comentario aquí.
> 
> Lamento haber causado toda esta confusión...



El tema es que decir "rico" referido a una comida, o a un olor, suena infantil. Es un tipo de registro, nada más. En América tienen sus localismos e igual lo usan igual que usan "remera" o "colectivo" o "platillo", pero en estos lares suena a registro infantil.


----------



## swift

TioCamuñas said:


> En América tienen sus localismos e igual lo usan igual que usan "remera" o "colectivo" o "platillo", pero en estos lares suena a registro infantil.


Considerando la extensión geográfica a lo largo y ancho del continente Americano del verbo _ser_ en estas colocaciones, decir que se trata de un localismo me parece reductor y potencialmente ofensivo para algunas idiosincrasias lingüísticas. No es para nada un localismo: es el uso mayoritario de centenares de millones de hablantes. Sonará infantilizante en España, pero ese no es el caso general ni el caso mayoritario, si por estadísticas nos basáramos. 

En estas tierras, lo que suena rarísimo, pero entendemos y respetamos como una muestra más de la diversidad de nuestra lengua, es eso de usar _estar_ en combinación con una cualidad duradera y en presente para hablar de una verdad general. Pero no lo llamaríamos localismo ni mucho menos.


----------



## Melodea

Yo uso las dos opciones: 

El chocolate es rico (en sentido general, ninguno en particular).
El chocolate está rico (si lo estoy comiendo ahora mismo y hablo del chocolate que estoy comiendo, no del chocolate en general).

¡Espero que te ayude!


----------



## pollohispanizado

Aunque he llegado tarde y todos están alborotados.... xD

Ser rico para una comida siempre me ha parecido como un comentario sobre la cantidad de sabor más que la calidad (ya que riqueza es sinónimo de abundancia). En otras palabras, que alguna comida sea rica a mí quiere decir que el sabor es muy fuerte (y normalmente agradable).

Este café es muy rico (tiene mucho sabor, quizá te guste, quizá quieras echarle más leche).

Este café está muy rico (sabe muy bien y me gusta).


----------



## swift

pollohispanizado said:


> Ser rico para una comida siempre me ha parecido como un comentario sobre la cantidad de sabor más que la calidad (ya que riqueza es sinónimo de abundancia). En otras palabras, que alguna comida sea rica a mí quiere decir que el sabor es muy fuerte (y normalmente agradable).


Estás mal encaminado, Pollo.  Creo que estás sesgado por el _rich_ anglosajón, que se refiere a un alimento muy rico en calorías, materias grasas, azúcares y otras cualidades nutricionales. En el español americano, una oración como _la __ropa vieja__ es rica_ significa que ese platillo es sabroso; _la sopa está rica_ se refiere a una sopa específica en un momento determinado.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Interesante. Ya me han corregido al usarlo así. Bueno...


----------



## Rocko!

Sí, con toda seguridad es un asunto regional.
Dice el refrán español: _de la cabeza hasta el rabo, todo es rico en el marrano_.


----------



## Magazine

Rocko! said:


> _de la cabeza hasta el rabo, todo es rico en el marrano_.


Aquí algo similar: 

del cerdo...hasta los andares


----------



## sarah_

TioCamuñas said:


> El tema es que decir "rico" referido a una comida, o a un olor, suena infantil. Es un tipo de registro, nada más. En América tienen sus localismos e igual lo usan igual que usan "remera" o "colectivo" o "platillo", pero en estos lares suena a registro infantil.





swift said:


> *Sonará infantilizante en España,*


Swift, sobre eso habría opiniones. 


swift said:


> es el uso mayoritario de centenares de millones de hablantes.


Incluyendo, en este caso, a los españoles.  Rico, aplicado a una comida, por aquí, se utiliza a todas horas.
Lo que sí podría aceptar es que, tal vez, comparado con otros términos ( apetitoso, suculento, exquisito, delicioso, etc.) pudiera resultar algo 'básico' en cuanto a uso del idioma, Pero de ahí a infantil va un gran trecho, me parece. Y la posibilidad de emplear esos otros términos también es internacional.



Melodea said:


> Yo uso las dos opciones:
> 
> El chocolate es rico (en sentido general, ninguno en particular).
> El chocolate está rico (si lo estoy comiendo ahora mismo y hablo del chocolate que estoy comiendo, no del chocolate en general).


----------



## Peterdg

Lo que aprendimos, hace muchos años, lo admito, y lo que parece corroborar la RAE en la NGLEem


> *37.5.3f*
> La distribución entre los verbos copulativos ser y estar se ajusta, en sus rasgos fundamentales, a la oposición entre los atributos caracterizadores y los de estadio.
> ...
> Existen cambios más marcados en la significación del adjetivo en otras oraciones copulativas construidas con ser o con estar, como se aprecia en los pares siguientes:
> ...
> _ser rico_ (‘adinerado’) ~ _estar rico_ (‘sabroso’);
> ...


----------



## Rocko!

Peterdg said:


> Lo que aprendimos, hace muchos años, lo admito, y lo que parece corroborar la RAE en la NGLEem


Sí, claro, por eso me reservé mi opinión sobre mi uso regional porque la copulativa que es exclamativa no es la más frecuente, y es la que nos está ocasionando todo este show.
En la boca y sobre la lengua sería _está rico_ e incluso momentos después, pero en la transmisión vehemente del sentimiento de aquello comprobado o descubierto, sería _es rico_. Y para todo lo demás, la NGLE y solo la NGLE.


----------



## swift

> Existen cambios más marcados en la significación del adjetivo en otras oraciones copulativas construidas con ser o con estar, como se aprecia en los pares siguientes:
> ...
> _ser rico_ (‘adinerado’) ~ _estar rico_ (‘sabroso’);


Sí, pero todo hay que decirlo: eso no quiere decir que _ser rico_ significa siempre ser adinerado.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Sí, pero todo hay que decirlo: eso no quiere decir que _ser rico_ significa siempre ser adinerado.


Claro, cuando el chocolate es rico, a Forbes no le importa.

(soy malísimo para los chistes, me perdonan, pls)


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Rocko! said:


> Claro, cuando el chocolate es rico, a Forbes no le importa.
> 
> (soy malísimo para los chistes, me perdonan, pls)



Como el asunto ya va en las cuentas bancarias del chocolate  (no está tan malo el chiste; gloso más el inicio, lo que separa las ideas, y el fin de lo que va entre paréntesis) hay que recordar la diferencia entre ser y estar, que suele ser quebradero de cabeza para los hablantes no nativos. Ser es algo inherente, esencial: el chocolate *es rico* (salvo que haya gustos divergentes); estar es algo circunstancial, temporal: "_el chocolate _*está rico*"se refiere a ese en particular.

Se quedaba algo en el tintero.



TioCamuñas said:


> El *tema* es que decir "rico" referido a una comida, o a un olor, suena *infantil*. Es un tipo de registro, nada más. En América tienen sus *localismos* e *igual* lo usan *igua*l que usan "remera" o "colectivo" o "platillo", pero en estos lares suena a registro *infantil*.



Ya otras personas se refirieron al supuesto "_infantilismo_" de la ricura (no de la riqueza, pensando en Forbes ), pero veo que es necesario repetirme:


Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Hay gente que tiene una visión muy estrecha del idioma, limitada a lo que oye y dice, a veces sin saber que no es castizo.


 y piensa que son localismos expresiones normales del idioma, más aún, usadas por la mayoría de los hablantes, pero no ve sus muletillas y redundancias, ni ve localismos propios, así sean de una minoría dentro de la minoría que está en su territorio vital, así sean barbarismos llegados de un dialecto regional con deseos de lengua nacional.



Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Y eso se aplica muy especialmente a los hablantes peninsulares. En cambio, les parecen normales todos los barbarismos que usan, en particular galicismos, que hasta han metido a tracazos al diccionario; algo de eso se ve también en frecuentes recomendaciones de la Fundéu que son verdaderos *palabros*. En contraste, a quienes estamos entre la mayoría que habita al Poniente, aquende la mar océana, nos parece arcaísmo el "_vosotros_". Vox populi, vox Dei.


----------

